# dog murdered



## mickyb

Springer North London, this is on doglost site
Billy (concerned people have named him this) was found dumped behind Capitol House in Winchmore Hill N21. Reports that he was dragged along by a man the previous night and heard screaming in terror shortly after, found dead next day, anyone know anything there is a number to ring on the doglost site, please help catch the bastard that did this


----------



## mickyb

N21 Tagged False 
Area Missing From North london. Reward yes 
Region Rainbow Bridge Registration Date 19/02/2010 
Circumstances Billy (concerned people have named him this) was found dumped behind Capitol House in Winchmore Hill N21. Reports that he was dragged along by a man the previous night and heard screaming in terror shortly after. Logged By Sally Nicholson-Fisher 
Microchipped False 
Tattooed False 
Collar False 
Collar Colour 


They are having a post mortom done on the dog this week and any money left over will go towards a reward to finding this evil person, if you won't to donate either go to facebook Sally Nicholson Fisher or send chq made payable to Village Vet.
address Village Vet Winchmore Hill
2 Station Road Winchmore Hill
London N21 3RB
Lets put a stop to this crultly


----------



## Dirky47

> Lets put a stop to this crultly


I will got for it. Let's pursue the animal rights.!


----------



## KarenHSmith

I think I saw this on facebook - how sick  Rest in peace. xoxox


----------



## RockRomantic

KarenHSmith said:


> I think I saw this on facebook - how sick  Rest in peace. xoxox


thats where i saw it to!


----------



## Dirky47

> I think I saw this on facebook - how sick Rest in peace. xoxox


yah me too. I can't exactly look at it. I breaks my heart.


----------



## nikkix5

OMG poor little mite RIP, there is some evil sick beings in this world i can't even use the word HUMAN on these evil creatures, makes me sick


----------



## Dirky47

nikkix5 said:


> OMG poor little mite RIP, there is some evil sick beings in this world i can't even use the word HUMAN on these evil creatures, makes me sick


Human is not the right word for them. They are moron, idiot beings killing what they so called "Man's Bestfriend. "


----------



## Boudicca1959

Shouldnt of started to read this,as a dog and springer owner,
This was my biggest fear when my puppies went to their new owners.
We did our best to vet new owners ,new owners were encouraged to come and bond with their dogs and it gave every one a chance to get to know each other.
There is no need for any dog to be treated like this,
How low can one sink,I just hope no one looked away and crossed to the other side of the street.


----------



## eddengenes

Unfortunatley.....................If they are willing to do such things to babies, children, wives, husbands, elderly etc then animals come WAY DOWN in their estimation of importance


----------



## Lu85

OMG I can't believe how sick some people are, My cat has a girlfriend and I saw some bloke walk up to her and kick her unfortunatly I can't do anything about it as I have to be good for a few more years  but i shouted out of me window at him and he just smiled, I really can't understand how anyone could hurt/murder an animal such as a dog, cat etc they are not just animals they are part of some one's family


----------



## bestmann

OMG! Poooor dog im boycotting them now!!!this is so upsetting.


----------



## ShakeyJakey

whats wrong with people !!!! Grrrrrrrr


----------

